
Tomorrow's World – The Information Superhighway (1994) - rusk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8cnP-RtRHU
======
rusk
I remember well this hype back in the day, if not this actual piece (though a
regular watcher of Tomorrow's World). Their analysis and predictions really
hit the nail on the head.

The UK can claim to have been in on the Internet at the ground floor thanks to
Tim Berners-Lee and their involvement in the pan-European CERN project.

Interesting reference to Net Neutrality at 2:50

